# ACS Documents scan quality



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

Hey guys 
I want to scan all my documents to prepare them for applying. I have a small handy scanner with 600 x 600 DPI scan quality. it saves image with JPG format and each picture is about 400 KB size. I wonder if this quality is enough or not , can you help me on this?
thank you


----------



## zkhan (Apr 1, 2013)

I think it should be fine as long as image quality is good and all the details are clear. Don't go with the size of the image.


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

the image quality is good and details are clear but not when zooming! It isn't sharp and clear when I zoom and it get worse while zooming further. so still you think it's fine to upload them?


----------



## zkhan (Apr 1, 2013)

captain_hoomi said:


> the image quality is good and details are clear but not when zooming! It isn't sharp and clear when I zoom and it get worse while zooming further. so still you think it's fine to upload them?


As far as I know it should be ok. 400kb is good enough. I have submitted files of 200kb also.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi zkhan, 

it does not have to be "print" quality. If it's readable that's good enough . DIAC recommends an image resolution of 96 DPI. 

More information: Attaching Documents to a General Skilled Migration and SkillSelect Online Visa Application

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## zkhan (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks Monika for providing the reference. I too was of same view as yours. Was not aware of minimum pixel density value.


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

guys I have another question
Is it possible to upload scans of original documents and not certified copies?


----------



## zkhan (Apr 1, 2013)

captain_hoomi said:


> guys I have another question
> Is it possible to upload scans of original documents and not certified copies?


Yeah you can do that but it should be colour scan copies of the original.


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

zkhan said:


> Yeah you can do that but it should be colour scan copies of the original.


are you sure mate? I didn't find it mentioned in ACS document. It would be a lot easier for me as I have already scans of all my documents
and is it true for foreign documents as well? is it possible to upload scans of original documents and scan of their original translations?


----------



## zkhan (Apr 1, 2013)

Yes my case officer gave me this option while she asked for additional documentation. And I submitted only colour scans. So if it is acceptable for additional documents (which included a translated document also) than same applies for any document.

PS: The additional documents I submitted were pay slips, English language proof, PCC, and bank statements.


----------



## Expat74 (Aug 26, 2012)

Even I would be interested to know if color scan copies will suffice? I mean without any notary or certified... I am talking about educational documents and employment proofs which are to be sent for ACS assessment


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

are you sure it was for your ACS assessment and not for lodge process? because PCC is not necessary for assessment!


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

I found it in ACS document:
"All documents must be certified copies of originals and uploaded into the online application form as PDF files.
A document is a certified"

why all documents must be certified copies while it's possible to scan original document itself?


----------



## zkhan (Apr 1, 2013)

captain_hoomi said:


> are you sure it was for your ACS assessment and not for lodge process? because PCC is not necessary for assessment!


Oops. I didn't notice that you are asking abt document upload for ACS. I am not sure if ACS will accept colour scans instead of certified copies. I submitted certified copies for ACS.


----------



## kanavsharma (May 30, 2015)

what we just take a picture of our document and convert the image into pdf format?

like this, i have used my pictures on online forms number of time. will it work on ACS ?


----------



## kanavsharma (May 30, 2015)

What if i just take a picture of doscument and convert the image into PDF? will it work?
i have done this so may times while scanning pics for oline applications form.

Will it work for ACS ? :juggle: :heh:


----------

